# Peterson Sweet Killarney



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got to try some of the Sweet Killarney this morning thanks to John (indigosmoke). I can't remember exactly what he said about it but I remember thinking that he didn't feel like it had any distinctive character to it. I have to agree.

It looks and smells good enough. Sweet vanilla and slight caramel aromas. You can see that va flake was the base since it's not all completely rubbed out. I actually like that in a blend for some reason. Kind of a rustic look I guess.

Light it up and it's sweet with some vanilla flavors. You can taste the virgina but it bites like a MacBaren. It also has just a slight bit of that bitter flavor that I'm not fond of in several of the Peterson blends.

After the bowl, I'm left with a dissatisfaction that I just can't explain. TR's description starts with the words, "A unique mixture of selected tobaccos...." I take exception with that. There's really nothing unique about this blend. It's not bad, but has no distinguishing character that would make me recommend it.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

And into the bag of Aro O Crap it goes.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I pretty much agree with you David. As much as I like the Peterson non-aromatics, the aros just don't do it for me. They all do bite unless you sip them very, very carefully and there is just nothing that special about them. Sweet Killarney is OK, and I like the flavor better than Conn. Blend, DeLue or Luxury, but I'd still take Trout Stream or Classic Burley Kake over any of them by a mile. Nice flavor and no bite no matter how hard you puff.


----------



## JeffinChi (Mar 23, 2011)

If you slip on it VERY slowly and let the smoke hit the side of your tongue, then you can taste the slight flavor of caramel. 

The positives on the blend ends there. I didn't really care for this. It smoked wet and hot. The bottom of my briar looked like a swimming pool when I was done.

So far the only aro I really enjoy is W.O. Larsen 2011.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

:wacko: wowww....this is actually my favorite TINNED tobacco that I have tried so far. Although I have only smoked about 7 other brands. 

In fact, I like this one so much it is my "special occasion" smoke since I have a hard time obtaining my 'baccy due to my location :banghead:.


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

Ouch, these tend to get good reviews. But thanks for the honest one.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm with Anthony on this. I quite liked the SK. Mind you I've only tried on can of tobacco, this being it. I guess it depends on the person. To each their own.


----------

